

Ask HN: does anyone know when the Everyblock code is going to be released? - markup

According to http://everyblock.com/about/faq/ and http://holovaty.com/writing/everyblock-future/ Everyblock's grant ends today (June, 30), and the team is supposed to release the code under the GPL license. Is anyone actually informed and know when this is going to happen? Those pages are kinda vague and do not set any real timeline.
======
zach
Good catch. Here it is now, as I'm sure you've noticed:

<http://blog.everyblock.com/2009/jun/30/source/>

=>

<http://www.everyblock.com/code/>

